# Amy Winehouse needs help STAT



## SparklingWaves (Oct 17, 2008)

*Amy Winehouse's devil drugs*







 Amy Winehouse's devil drugs  

                                                      BANG Showbiz /                      October 16, 2008                                                     




    Amy Winehouse blamed her drug habit on the devil during a furious rant.


The troubled singer - bizarrely dressed in only skimpy black shorts and a lace bra - was in a West London recording studio attempting to pen tracks for her forthcoming third album when she became incensed at her uninspired efforts.


Amy, 25, only managed to play a repetitive tune using two notes on her £3,000 guitar and eventually became so frustrated she smashed up the instrument and began screeching that Satan was giving her drugs.
An eyewitness said: "She lost it."


This latest incident has prompted fears for Amy's mental health again.
Earlier this month, it was reported she had threatened to kill herself with a knife because she was missing her incarcerated husband Blake Fielder-Civil, who is currently serving a 27-month sentence for grievous bodily harm and perverting the course of justice.


Last month, the 'Rehab' singer made a shambolic appearance at London's Berkeley Square Ball - an annual charity event in aid of The Prince's Trust.
Amy was supposed to sing backing vocals for her 12-year-old goddaughter Dionne - who was performing at the event in a bid to launch her music career - but only managed to mumble a few words.


Later, she reportedly hit out at a fan who asked for an autograph.
She was heard sobbing: "This isn't a life - it's a mess. Life can't go on. I can't do this any more."


Meanwhile, Mark Ronson has revealed the name of the track he and Amy are covering for a tribute album to legendary producer Quincy Jones.
The pair are lending their talents to 'You Don't Own Me', which was originally a hit for 60s singer Leslie Gore.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Comment:  This woman is really in need of hospitalization.  The last pictures that I have seen of her are horrific.  I just hope she gets help, before it's too late.


----------



## florabundance (Oct 17, 2008)

YouTube - take the box amy winehouse live at mercury music price

I love her, always.

She needs to, besides give up drugs and shit people, stop being so masochistic.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 18, 2008)

I would love to have a voice like that.  Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## user79 (Oct 18, 2008)

I didn't think it was possible for her to look any worse!



I was wrong.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 18, 2008)

Me either.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 18, 2008)

What a shame...Such a waste of an extraordinary talent! I hope she gets help...This just proves that sometimes money and fame is not all it's cracked up to be (no pun intended). Hopefully her family will force her to get the help she needs before it's too late. I love her music..I listen to her CD all the time. 
REHAB is truly her theme song!


----------



## nunu (Oct 18, 2008)

I love her songs especially Rehab, No good and Valerie. I am sad to see her talent going to waste


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 18, 2008)

I agree, she's so talented.  I hope she gets the help she needs fast, otherwise it will be too late


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 18, 2008)

thank you for posting this.
I love Amy Winehouse and everyone has been saying forever that she needs help and it hasn't happened.
I have come to terms that she is going to die very soon.  She doesn't want to stop the drugs.. her family has tried and its not happening.
So its just a matter of time.

I don't want this to happen.. but.. 
How can she record an album while she's high and hallucinating?  I know some musicians have but you've seen her live when she's drunk and/or high.

What a waste of one of the most talented musicians today.


----------



## Delerium (Oct 19, 2008)

She has an amazing voice...its too bad she is such a train wreck!


----------



## Korms (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Meanwhile, Mark Ronson has revealed the name of the track he and Amy are covering for a tribute album to legendary producer Quincy Jones.
The pair are lending their talents to 'You Don't Own Me', which was originally a hit for 60s singer Leslie Gore._

 
This song is _perfect_ for her vocal style.  I do hope she sorts herself out, but I can't see it happening now which is such a shame because she was such a breath of fresh air on the mainstream music scene.  She's heading the same way as one of her musical influences, Billie Holiday.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 19, 2008)

I always thought she had the CUTEST body before she got into drugs!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 19, 2008)

Just so sad.  She looks like a walking corpse.  I'm sure she's even more beat up on the inside though.  I hope she sorts it out.


----------



## babyjazy21 (Oct 20, 2008)

I feel so sorry for Amy, she has such great talent and a great future ahead of her if she gets the help she needs. Everyone tried to help her but it's really up to her to get the help and change her bad ways. I really hope she does get the help she needs because she can be very successful with her talent.


----------

